# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  L'animal store de calais (auchan) rachète des portées pour les revendre en magasin

## janez

Bonjour,
Je suis horrifiée par cette annonce sur leboncoin. Je les ai d'ailleurs contactés. L'animal store récupère toutes les portées de chiots ou chatons dont les particuliers ne veulent plus, il les rachète pour les revendre en boutique.
Après la fermeture de plusieurs de leurs magasins, car les animaux achetés dans les pays de l'est étaient maltraités, voilà le nouveau moyen de faire de l'argent sur le dos des bêtes. Les particuliers n'ont même plus le souci de la stérilisation, notamment celle des chats, puisque l'animal store les rachète. C'est une source de profit pour les gens.




Mise en ligne le 1 octobre à 13:10
Pro Loisirs ANIMAL STORE Numéro SIREN : 344232152




*VilleCalais 62100*


Description :
Bonjour .

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition de vos petits chiots ou chatons toute races berger allemand , beagle , bichon , caniche , boxer , labrador , bouledogue , shih tzu , braque , epagneul , terre neuve , pékinois , chow chow , husky , chihuahua , st Bernard , westie , jack russel , cocker , pinscher , bouvier bernois , golden , teckel , basset , yorkshire et même croisé selon votre proposition de prix ? pucé et vacciné ou non ?

Nous sommes un magasin qui ne vend que des chiots d'origine française et de qualité.
Chaque chiot est vendu dans notre établissement puis noté dans un registre d'entrée et de sortie pour connaître les futurs propriétaire de vos chiots.
Je me déplace à votre domicile et le paiement se fait en une fois .
Merci de votre réponse même négative .
J-François

https://www.leboncoin.fr/animaux/1303962777.htm?ca=17_k

----------


## cactusse

Je crois qu il est interdit pour un magasin de racheter ou de récupérer a titre gracieux les animaux de particuliers,ils doivent passer par leurs éleveurs,vous pouvez prévenir la DDSV de votre département.

----------


## aurore27

et très rapidement afin qu'elle agisse au plus vite ! Elle pourra au mieux fermer cet établissement et leur interdire définitivement toute activité commerciale en rapport avec les animaux ! Ce serait une bonne chose !

----------


## krissou

Désolée, je découvre ce post un peu tard. Je vois que l'annonce sur leboncoin est désactivée.
Lorsque l'on voit ce type d'annonce illégale, il faut faire une copie d'écran du texte de l'annonce avec le téléphone de l'annonceur et l'envoyer par mail à la DDPP du département de l'annonceur.
On trouve la liste des DDPP par département sur google.

----------


## auchatzen

Des chiots "de qualité", quelle horreur !

----------


## isabelle75

Des pourris près à se faire de l'argent il y en a hélas partout maintenant et en plus les particuliers qui se foutent littéralement du devenir des bébés que ce soit chats ou chiens ! il faut faire intervenir effectivement la DDSV pour interdire ce genre de trafic d'animaux !!!

----------


## girafe

Un élevage peut il vendre des chiots croisés? Si çà peut aider car il y a sur leboncoin une annonce de l'animal store de calais pour des chiots "croisés bergers allemand griffons" qui sont "garantis élevage français"
l'annonce est pleine de petites fautes d'orthographes et accord (les autres également)

----------


## krissou

Il faut alerter les services vétérinaires de la DDPP et non la DDSV (ancien nom). Faire une copie d'écran de l'annonce et leur envoyer le signalement par mail. 
https://lannuaire.service-public.fr/.../ddpp-62041-01

----------


## Findus

Super louche en plus... Ce serait bien étonnant qu'ils soient destinés à la vente aux particuliers...

----------


## Segusia52

> Lorsque l'on voit ce type d'annonce illégale, il faut faire une copie d'écran du texte de l'annonce avec le téléphone de l'annonceur et l'envoyer par mail à la DDPP du département de l'annonceur.
> On trouve la liste des DDPP par département sur google.


Avec le peu qui a été recopié, on a largement de quoi saisir la DDPP comme la répression des fraudes.

En outre, ce "magasin" a une annonce permanente sur LBC.

https://www.leboncoin.fr/boutique/1868/animal_store.htm

Mais c'est magnifique, ce système, ça va inciter les connards à faire faire des portées à tout vat !

----------


## Segusia52

> Un élevage peut il vendre des chiots croisés? Si çà peut aider car il y a sur leboncoin une annonce de l'animal store de calais pour des chiots "croisés bergers allemand griffons" qui sont "garantis élevage français"
> l'annonce est pleine de petites fautes d'orthographes et accord (les autres également)


Voilà le texte : 

"Magnifique Chiot Croisé Berger Allemand / Griffon
_2 femelles 
Nées le 08/08/17 
Non inscrit au LOF
Vendu pucé , vacciné , avec certificat
de bonne santé 
Garantis vétérinaire
Garantie Elevage Français
__Agé de plus de 8 semaines". 
_
Sympa et progressiste, l'élevage qui fait dans le croisé !

----------


## girafe

En regardant le profil on voit que l'annonce de recherche de portée de chiots et chatons a été re poster en debut d'aprem, j'ai fait une capture d'écran du texte de l'annonce (avec le nom de la personne qui l'a poster donc animal store) je sais pas si çà suffit

----------


## Segusia52

Effectivement : dans demandes, à 14 h 06

Avec ça, ça suffit 

 TÉLÉPHONE : N° SIREN :*344232152*

----------


## Liolia

> Voilà le texte : 
> 
> "Magnifique Chiot Croisé Berger Allemand / Griffon
> _2 femelles 
> Nées le 08/08/17 
> Non inscrit au LOF
> Vendu pucé , vacciné , avec certificat
> de bonne santé 
> Garantis vétérinaire
> ...


Non seulement ça, mais après vérification du numero de puce sur filalapat c'est en fait la puce d'une femelle bouledogue français née en aout.

----------


## Segusia52

::    Je ne savais pas où chercher.

Et celui-là (chiots BA ) ?  

Magnifique Chiot Berger Allemand 
2 mâles 2 femelles
Nés le 20/08/17 
Photo 1&2 femelles ; photo 3&4 mâles 
Non inscrit au LOF
Vendu pucé , vacciné , avec certificat
de bonne santé 
Garantis vétérinaire
Garantie Elevage Français
Agé de plus de 8 semaines

Respecte les règles de diffusion 

Numéro puce électronique du chiot

250268731476284

----------


## Liolia

Sur quel groupe bien virulent on pourrait poster ces captures?

----------


## girafe

Bon je vient d'envoyer un message a l'email donné pour la DDPP du nord pas de calais leur signalant 
l'annonce de proposition d'achat de portées de particuliers (identifiés ou pas en plus) par une animalerie 
et aussi le numero d'ID qui d'après le site ne correspond pas comme l'a relevé liolia (ni le type ni la DDN)
J'ai joint les textes et captures d'écrans
J'espere que c'est bien ce qu'il convenait de faire car je ne m'y connait pas trop, tout de moins peut être seont ils attentifs si plusieurs choses de ce type sont signalées sur le même site, avec le même profil....

Segusia: le second numéro de puce correspond apparemment au "bon chiot" (un mâle BA avec la même DDN)

----------


## Liolia

> Je ne savais pas où chercher.
> 
> Et celui-là (chiots BA ) ?  
> 
> Magnifique Chiot Berger Allemand 
> 2 mâles 2 femelles
> Nés le 20/08/17 
> Photo 1&2 femelles ; photo 3&4 mâles 
> Non inscrit au LOF
> ...




Oui ça correspond a un chiot mâle berger allemand

----------


## krissou

> Bon je vient d'envoyer un message a l'email donné pour la DDPP du nord pas de calais leur signalant 
> l'annonce de proposition d'achat de portées de particuliers (identifiés ou pas en plus) par une animalerie 
> et aussi le numero d'ID qui d'après le site ne correspond pas comme l'a relevé liolia (ni le type ni la DDN)
> J'ai joint les textes et captures d'écrans
> J'espere que c'est bien ce qu'il convenait de faire car je ne m'y connait pas trop, tout de moins peut être seont ils attentifs si plusieurs choses de ce type sont signalées sur le même site, avec le même profil....


Oui Girafe, c'est exactement ce qu'il fallait faire. J'ai fait un signalement aussi. Plus il y aura de signalements, mieux ce sera. Le souci c'est qu'ils ne répondent pas forcément et n'accusent pas réception donc on ne sait pas s'ils traitent l'affaire ou pas. Pour le savoir, le mieux est de vérifier régulièrement sur leboncoin que les annonces paraissent toujours. Tant qu'elles paraissent, c'est que les fraudeurs n'ont pas été inquiétés. SInon, tenter d'appeler la DDPP par tél pour le suivi mais il faut de la patience, c'est souvent saturé !

----------


## girafe

l'annonce de recherche republiée hier apres midi... Et plusieurs autres pour des chiots et chatons tous nés fin aout donc juste 8 semaines quoi
certaines ID sont ok les autres ne sont pas répertoriées

----------


## Segusia52

> Sur quel groupe bien virulent on pourrait poster ces captures?


Il vaut sans doute mieux ne pas interférer avec l'enquête, pour les coincer.

Avez-vous vu s'ils racolent sur d'autres sites d'annonces ??

Est-ce qu'on peut supposer que le n° pour le premier chiot (BA croisé griffon) est tout simplement erroné d'un chiffre ou que, dans la foulée il n'ont pas corrigé après avoir fait une annonce pour la femelle dogue ?

Il en faudrait d'autres, pour voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> l'annonce de recherche republiée hier apres midi... Et plusieurs autres pour des chiots et chatons tous nés fin aout donc juste 8 semaines quoi
> certaines ID sont ok les autres ne sont pas répertoriées


Ah, je viens de lire que vous avez déjà vérifié  :: 

Moi, j'ai vu les fautes d'orthographe... ::  Il y a au moins deux rédacteurs.

----------


## Liolia

Peut-être faire toutes un signalement de masse. Même si nous ne sommes pas de la région. Et je repose ma question qui connait un groupe réactif capable de se motiver pour un signalement de masse?

----------


## cactusse

Des nouvelles,des réponses?

----------


## girafe

Non rien pour le moment
Il semble que les annonces soit re publiées tous les jours comme celle de recherche de portées ou presque

----------


## krissou

J'ai appelé la DDPP locale pour exposer les faits et avoir des précisions sur la réglementation des animaleries. La personne responsable sera de retour lundi, je la rappelerai.

----------


## Liolia

J'espère que la personne responsable sera à ton écoute, car cette situation est désespérante!

----------


## krissou

> Non seulement ça, mais après vérification du numero de puce sur filalapat c'est en fait la puce d'une femelle bouledogue français née en aout.


Liolia, Peux tu faire une copie d'écran de l'annonce et l'envoyer par mail à la DDPP en spécifiant que le numéro de puce ne correspond pas ?

----------


## krissou

j'ai eu la personne de la DDPP au tél aujourd'hui. Elle a bien reçu 2 signalements dont le mien au sujet de Animal Store. 
Elle me confirme que, pour ce genre de cas, l'idéal est de faire une copie d'écran de l'annonce et de leur envoyer.
Concernant la législation, les animaleries peuvent se fournir où elles veulent, y compris chez des particuliers, à condition de garder une traçabilité.
Par contre, le particulier doit vendre un animal identifié à l'animalerie. Or l'annonce, précise "pucé ou vacciné ou non", ce qui est ambigu et laisse supposer que l'animalerie achète des animaux non identifiés !
De plus, le particulier doit se déclarer comme vendeur et avoir un nr de siret/siren dès la première vente. Ca aussi, l'animalerie est censée le vérifier.
Les interventions et enquêtes de la DDPP prennent beaucoup de temps et l'annonce ne disparaîtra pas rapidement sauf en la signalant au boncoin qui refusera peut-être de la supprimer !

----------


## nathalie2795



----------


## Liolia

> J'espère que la personne responsable sera à ton écoute, car cette situation est désespérante!



J'ai gardé toutes les captures d'écran, que dois-je en faire?

----------


## cactusse

Logiquement les magasins doivent passer par leurs propres élevages,ça me semble donc illégal mème si les chiots et chatons étaient identifiés.
De plus je crois qu il est désormais interdit a un particulier de faire de la reproduction?

Pourquoi ne pas contacter dirèctement(si ça n a pas déja été fait) et a plusieurs(plus d impact) animal store pour lui signaler que nous allions prévenir la DDPP? cela les ferait peut -ètre réfléchir.

----------


## Liolia

> Logiquement les magasins doivent passer par leurs propres élevages,ça me semble donc illégal mème si les chiots et chatons étaient identifiés.
> De plus je crois qu il est désormais interdit a un particulier de faire de la reproduction?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas contacter dirèctement(si ça n a pas déja été fait) et a plusieurs(plus d impact) animal store pour lui signaler que nous allions prévenir la DDPP? cela les ferait peut -ètre réfléchir.



Non car avec le bouche à oreille le trafic restera en place même si ils enlèvent leurs annonces. Puisque la DDPP ne réagit pas, pourquoi pas mettre en place une pétition?

----------


## krissou

> Logiquement les magasins doivent passer par leurs propres élevages,ça me semble donc illégal mème si les chiots et chatons étaient identifiés.
> De plus je crois qu il est désormais interdit a un particulier de faire de la reproduction?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas contacter dirèctement(si ça n a pas déja été fait) et a plusieurs(plus d impact) animal store pour lui signaler que nous allions prévenir la DDPP? cela les ferait peut -ètre réfléchir.


La DDPP et la Fondation BB m'ont donné la même réponse : une animalerie n'est pas obligée de passer par un éleveur, elle est en droit de s'approvisionner chez des particuliers.

Les particuliers ont le droit de faire de la reproduction et de la vente à condition de se déclarer en tant que vendeur.

Surtout ne pas prévenir Animal Store que la DDPP est prévenue, ni les menacer de la faire. D'une part, ça ne servirait à rien, et de plus, cela pourrait juste leur donner l'idée de falsifier leurs registres et de dissimuler encore mieux leurs magouilles. Il est préférable que l'enquête se fasse par surprise. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que la DDPP ne prévient jamais lorsqu'elle fait des contrôles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non car avec le bouche à oreille le trafic restera en place même si ils enlèvent leurs annonces. Puisque la DDPP ne réagit pas, pourquoi pas mettre en place une pétition?


La DDPP a de nombreux dossiers de signalement à gérer et n'intervient pas immédiatement. Une enquête ne se fait pas le jour de réception du signalement, cela peut prendre plusieurs semaines sauf en cas d'urgence. :Frown: 

Une pétition ne servirait à rien et d'ailleurs une pétition auprès de qui ?  Ou bien il faudrait une pétition plus générale pour que la législation interdise tout simplement la vente d'animaux dans des commerces de type animaleries.

----------


## Liolia

> Une pétition ne servirait à rien et d'ailleurs une pétition auprès de qui ?


Bah de la DDPP !

----------


## krissou

Plutôt ce genre de pétition (je ne sais pas si elle est toujours en ligne) :
https://www.santevet.com/articles/un-depute-veut-interdire-la-vente-de-chiots-en-animaleries

----------


## krissou

En attendant, il faut continuer à surveiller les annonces d'Animal Store et faire une capture d'écran quand les numéros de puce ne correspondent pas et le signaler à chaque fois à la DDPP. Je pense que c'est à ce niveau là que la DDPP peut les coincer.

A mon avis, ils achètent des chiots et chatons non identifiés, ce qui est illégal.

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui suit ce post, est sur Calais ou les environs ? Si oui, me contacter par MP.

----------


## cactusse

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/actual...-10-questions/

----------


## girafe

Par rapport au faut que les animaleries puissent "s'approvisionner " chez des particuliers, du coup il reste quand même le coté "identifiés ou non" et la question de la traçabilité d'après ce que tu dis
mais il y a aussi la mention "garantie d'élevage français", si les chiots viennent de particuliers quid de cette mention?

Pour le moment je n'ai plus vu incohérence dans les numeros d'ID

----------


## mikita77

Bonjour

Il y a un groupe facebook qui met les annonces illegales et envoie copie a la DGCCRF m.facebook.com/annonces.illegales.vente.animaux

Si rien ne peut etre fait cote acheteur (je ne sais pas pour ma part)ce sont les vendeurs qui doivent etre signales
*Pas de siren (sauf 1 portee loof/an il me semble)
*Fraude en mettant don, alors que par mail (a garder preciseusement)voir dans l annonce ils mettent 850 euros de frais pour participation aux soins (mais bien sur)
*Non respect des obligations type certificat au dela d une portee, type locaux:mais ca on ne peut pas le savoir
Etc....
Ce sont des gens qui de plus ne declarent certainement pas les revenus issus de ces ventes =fraude fiscale 

Annonces a signaler au site mis en haut,ils envoient a la DGCCRF
LBC s ils sont prevenus et qu ils ne font rien sont egalement responsable (mais je ne sais pas si on peut l attaquer en.justice,a mon avis pas un particulier mais pe une association?)

----------


## cactusse

Si les "particuliers" doivent etre inscrits au registre du commerce logiquement peut on les appeler encore particuliers?

----------


## mikita77

Ca c est la legislation francaise ...
Mais en toute logique, oui ils ne devraient plus etre des particuliers, vu qu on leur demande de remplir des exigences de pro dont le siren
Je ne connais pas le droit sur ces aspects 😕
De toute facon sur LBC il y a aussi des pro?
Lorsqu une annonce signalee est retiree,ils en refont une autre, mais si a chaque annonce ils sont signales ...
Certains font du chantage en disant que du coup ils vont tuer les petits des portees, car ils ne peuvent plus les placer 
Bah plus simple qu ils ne fassent pas de portees(et qu ils me sortent pas le prix de la sterilisation, avec l argent qu ils ont deja engrange avec leurs precedentes portees),c est vraiment l excuse moisie au possible ca
Certains ont confondus l uterus de leur chienne/chatte avec une tirelire

----------


## mikita77

https://www.snpcc.com/single-post/Annoncesillegales

Eux aussi ca leur plait pas ces annonces
Pas forcement pour les mm raisons qu ici mais bon
J arrive pas a ouvrir leur page avec mon tel;trop lourd a charger;mais j ai lu dans un autre article qu ils auraient (font toujours?)des signalement au bon coin
A voir s ils seraient interesses pour en recevoir dans le but de signaler?

----------


## mikita77

Il est vrai qu il reste le bouche a oreille pour le cas au Store
Mais sur LBC  ils ne vendent pas qu au Store,sinon ils n utiliseraient pas le LBC mais apelleraient directement le store
C est d ailleurs pourquoi les signaler ne remets pas en cause le fait de faire un dossier discret sur le Store

----------


## spylou59

Bonjour à tous, je tombe un peu par hasard sur votre forum au sujet d'animal store de Calais. 

Un peu hors sujet.

Nous avons fait lacquisition d'un chiot Bichon le weekend dernier, 11/11. Il est actuellement en soin et observation chez le vétérinaire depuis samedi 18/11.. On soupçonne une sorte de gastro.

Le directeur de l'établissement appel 2 fois par jour le véto pour prendre des nouvelles ... 

J'ai publié un message sur le page FB d'animal store (sans les agresser mais en exposant le problème) et me voila bloqué par la page du magasin et mon message supprimé et sans réponse.

J'ai vue sur internet qu'un vice caché chez le chiot tel que la maladie de parvovirose (grosse gastro) peux entrainer le remboursement du chiot en cas de décès.. 

Le directeur se dit de bonne fois (qu'il  va payer les frais du véto, qu'on trouvera un arrangement si il décède) mais j'ai surtout peur qu'il chercher à connaitre si le chien a cette maladie ou non afin de se dégager de ses responsabilités et que ces paroles, sont que du vent. 

Merci pour vos retours et désolé si je m'éloigne du sujet.

Marina

----------


## girafe

J'ai voulu voir si il y avait du neuf et là, les puces données des chiots a vendre ne correspondent pas du tout, sur filalapat ils corespondent a des animaux adultes, des chats ou des animaux perdus ou décédés.... J'ai fait un mail de nouveau a la ddpp du 62

Quelqu'un sait si par hasard les numeros de puces peuvent être "réattribués" en cas de décès?

----------


## krissou

> Si les "particuliers" doivent etre inscrits au registre du commerce logiquement peut on les appeler encore particuliers?


Oui, un particulier peut avoir le statut de "vendeur". En fait, ça ne change pas grand chose au problème. Un particulier qui vend des animaux doit le déclarer, c'est tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai voulu voir si il y avait du neuf et là, les puces données des chiots a vendre ne correspondent pas du tout, sur filalapat ils corespondent a des animaux adultes, des chats ou des animaux perdus ou décédés.... J'ai fait un mail de nouveau a la ddpp du 62
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si par hasard les numeros de puces peuvent être "réattribués" en cas de décès?


Tout ça sent la magouille. Pour les décès, je suppose qu'il s'écoule un certain temps avant que le nr soit réattribué (ce n'est pas sûr, il faudrait s'en assurer auprès d'Icad). Par contre, pour les animaux perdus, là, aucune excuse. Le numéro ne peut pas être réutilisé tant que l'animal est déclaré perdu.
Tu as bien fait de refaire un signalement à la DDPP.

----------


## krissou

J'ai reçu un mail de la DDPP qui me remercie pour le signalement et me dit que ce dossier est en cours de traitement chez eux. 
Info : quand on fait un signalement à la DDPP, il faut leur demander d'accuser réception, sinon ils ne le font pas systématiquement.

----------


## Segusia52

> Tout ça sent la magouille. Pour les décès, je suppose qu'il s'écoule un certain temps avant que le nr soit réattribué (ce n'est pas sûr, il faudrait s'en assurer auprès d'Icad).


Ça m'étonnerait qu'ils soient un jour réattribués. Vous imaginez le cirque pour tracer les portées et les générations ?
C'est comme les n° de sécu, et le nouveau système d'immatriculation des véhicules : on en a un pour la vie.

----------


## krissou

En attendant, je pense qu'il faut continuer à signaler les annonces douteuses à la DDPP. Tant qu'elle paraissent, ça veut dire que l'Animal Store continue ses magouilles.

----------


## jujulilas

En tout cas, l'annonce sur LBC est introuvable ♥. J'espère que cela remontera loin et fera fermer définitivement les portes du magasin. Si déjà ils n'arrivaient plus à vendre "leurs animaux", c'est qu'il fallait se poser des questions. Les gens sont sensibles et pas stupides, ils diffusent et boycottent ce commerce.

----------

